# New MD Morph??



## hugsta (Dec 29, 2007)

Thought I would share a couple of pics of one of my MDs that hatched out this year. It is the first year this pair has been bred together and the female, although small (only weighed 1kg after egg deposition) dropped 14 eggs. One egg didn't make it and the rest hatched. Out of the 13 that hatched there were 3 that were totally different to the rest. The first one, in the pics below, is the most unusual and almost patternless variation. So whether it is an incubation fault or is genetic I do not know until I breed the offspring back together and see if they reproduce the same morph. 

Anyway, thought I would throw some pics up as I have never seen any unusual patterns or markings on MDs before.

First 2 pics are of the unusual MD, the 3rd is a normal sibling and the last two is of another one that came out in the same clutch.

Let me know what you think?

Cheers
Daz


----------



## djfreshy (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice hugsta


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 29, 2007)

Took ya long enough to post the pics mate :lol: 

He really is a cracker...


----------



## Pike01 (Dec 29, 2007)

Freaky,almost looks "granite"


----------



## Gabe (Dec 29, 2007)

They look great Daz! Very different! 
Were the parents siblings or related in any way?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Dec 29, 2007)

wow! cant wait to see how they colour up as adults!!!


----------



## Jozz (Dec 29, 2007)

Awsome! Looks great


----------



## hugsta (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes Spike, it has taken a while.....LOL,

Gabe, to be honest, I am not sure as the person I bought them from couldn't remember where they got them from, although, they did come from the same person, ao I am led to believe. The parents certainly don't look like siblings IMO and I believe them to be unrelated. Which makes the thought of it being a genetic mutation a bit harder to fathom. But then again, look at all the other stuff popping up these days. Can't wait to breed them bacl to each other and find out.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## Retic (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice, definitely has a granite look.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 29, 2007)

Jeeze Daz, its about time you got the camera out 

You need a new catchy name for this variety


----------



## hazzard (Dec 29, 2007)

marble md bahahaha nice days you might make your million yet!


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 29, 2007)

very nice Daz, cant wait to see what happens.


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 29, 2007)

You've got the Jag coastals... and the Cheetah MD's!


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 29, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> You've got the Jag coastals... and the Cheetah MD's!


 
Oh you've just given this too much thought


----------



## python blue (Dec 29, 2007)

very nice hugsta


----------



## sandfire (Dec 29, 2007)

they're so cool


----------



## JasonL (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like the parents are from the Gosford area?


----------



## craig.a.c (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice. He will be a kepper.


----------



## lil_ben (Dec 29, 2007)

great pics hugsta


----------



## Nikki. (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome Daz !! 
Its Mine!! :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Hetty (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice Daz  Good luck with them


----------



## BenReyn (Dec 29, 2007)

I know nothing about morphs, but what i do know is..i want him! lol


----------



## slacker (Dec 29, 2007)

It'll be interested to see what it looks like as an adult


----------



## hugsta (Dec 29, 2007)

"Marbled MDs" eh Hazzard.......well, I would never have thought of that. 

Cheetah MD's, that's something new as well....LOL - Yes Codered, maybe a bit too much thought on this one. 

Not sure what to call them. Will probably end up waiting to prove it is genetic before I name them as such. Don't want to start a line, give it a name and then find it is not an inheritable trait. Prefer to prove it and then name it rather than the other way around.:lol:



> Looks like the parents are from the Gosford area?


LMAO

Thanks for the comments. Will certainly be interesting to see what it looks like as an adult. Will prove to be another interesting breeding program.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## Jason (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats mate, the best carpet i have seen in australia as far as pattern goes! congrats


----------



## OzGecko (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, they are different looking. How are these hatchlings in general terms (are they weak or strong hatchlings)??
You'll have to keep us all posted on how they develop.


----------



## larks (Dec 30, 2007)

Awesome looking MD's hugsta, be interesting watching them grow and colour up. Congrats.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 30, 2007)

Heaps stoked for you mate. Definately a winner of a line to work with! I'll be watching and waiting to see what comes from the pairing in years to come.......I'm sure whatever comes out will be even better!

Congrats.
Den


----------



## GetCoiled (Dec 30, 2007)

in the Aussie "morph era" you could start a your personal bloodline mate with that marbled MD I guess. In the next 3 years you'll prove if it's genetic or not.
My congrats
Stef


----------



## DerekRoddy (Dec 30, 2007)

Hummm, I don't know Hugsta....
The ratio hatched, SCREAMS simple resessive mutation. 
If it would have been an incubator problem, you would see the effects over the entire clutch.
You go!!!!!
D.


----------



## DerekRoddy (Dec 30, 2007)

hugsta said:


> I do not know until I breed the offspring back together and see if they reproduce the same morph.



OR, if the parents produce the same results next year.
D.


----------



## SnakePower (Dec 30, 2007)

Great stuff Hugsta, you must be very happy with those little critters you have hatched out there!! :shock:
I hope they proove out for you, and you are able to start the first of it's kind line here in Oz!! 
Congrats Daz!


----------



## chip (Dec 30, 2007)

hugsta said:


> Thought I would share a couple of pics of one of my MDs that hatched out this year. .
> Let me know what you think?
> 
> Cheers
> Daz


 
Very unusual looking pythons you have there Darren.

Nice work! They are the only other truly different'' looking morelia that have been hatched in Oz apart from those '' Ghost Phase'' Darwins.

I am sure you will be offered some nice dollars for them!

Thanks for showing the general public!

Cheers,

Chip


----------



## morelia_morphs (Dec 30, 2007)

Well done Darren! All these new possible morphs popping up lately, exciting stuff. Congrats


----------



## Frozenmouse (Dec 30, 2007)

awesome, would you call them lucistic?


----------



## dragon lady (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice... & im not too into snakes yet.... my son is trying to convert

I do love the 2nd & 3rd pics........great ssssssstufff!


----------



## pugsly (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks like a hypo or something doesn't it.

Maybe like some coastals though it gradually gets it patterns and colours as it grows, time will tell, looks hot nice work


----------



## scam7278 (Dec 30, 2007)

they look ugly!!! feedem to some black heads lol

joking bud  well done dazz


----------



## hugsta (Dec 30, 2007)

> Wow, they are different looking. How are these hatchlings in general terms (are they weak or strong hatchlings)??
> You'll have to keep us all posted on how they develop.


 
They are all healthy and strong so to speak, They average around 16 grams in weight, with the smallest being 12grams and the largest 21 grams. Half the clutch have already started feeding. So look forward to see how they develop.



> Heaps stoked for you mate. Definately a winner of a line to work with! I'll be watching and waiting to see what comes from the pairing in years to come.......I'm sure whatever comes out will be even better!
> 
> Congrats.
> Den


 
Thanks Den,



> in the Aussie "morph era" you could start a your personal bloodline mate with that marbled MD I guess. In the next 3 years you'll prove if it's genetic or not.
> My congrats
> Stef


 
That would be nice Stefano, one can only hope.



> Hummm, I don't know Hugsta....
> The ratio hatched, SCREAMS simple resessive mutation.
> If it would have been an incubator problem, you would see the effects over the entire clutch.
> You go!!!!!
> D.


 
It does certaily look like a recessive trait, but until proven I will have an element of doubt. You would think you would see either more or less with an incubator problem, but the odds point to genetic mutation.



> OR, if the parents produce the same results next year.
> D.


 
Yes, this thought has crossed my mind and the female is already in good condition for this coming season, so fingers crossed.



> Looks like a hypo or something doesn't it.
> 
> Maybe like some coastals though it gradually gets it patterns and colours as it grows, time will tell, looks hot nice work


 
Not sure if I would call it hypo, still has black in it, although reduced. But it still seems like en equivalent amount of black in it for the amount of patterning, more patternless then hypo I would say Pugs. JMO. Will be interesting to see if it gains black like carpets do as you mention, although I have my doubts. Will have to wait and see.



> awesome, would you call them lucistic?


 
No, luecism is a form of albino, but luecistic animals have no skin pigmentation at all and are pure white animals without markings and either blue or black eyes.

Thanks everyone for the comments, I hope it is something that proves to be genetic but only time will tell. looks like I need to make more cage space for this project as well now....LOL.

LOL Big Hobbs......:lol: Cheap BHP food for sale.......

Cheers
Daz


----------



## Ryan93 (Dec 30, 2007)

they look like realy beautifull snakes you have there good luck man


----------



## stevel (Dec 30, 2007)

looks like a granite to me good luck with them !


----------



## alexander (Jan 18, 2008)

Amazing carpet..

I think it reasemble some the leopard boas out there in apperance.

Alex


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 18, 2008)

nice, any update pics?


----------



## Jason Baylin (Jan 18, 2008)

Really nice babies. I hope they prove out down the road.

Jason


----------



## jgjulander (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats, Daz! That is a great looking mutation. Will be interesting to see how thy turns out as adults.
Justin


----------



## the_brad (Jan 18, 2008)

congrats mate!! hope to see some pics in a few sheds time.. be interesting to see if the pattern fades out, 
ide guess recessive as well so good luck with it


----------



## hugsta (Jan 18, 2008)

Will get some more pics after they have had a couple more sheds. They are being fussy little bugggars at the moment, but won't be long. half the clutch is feeding, just need the rest to kick off and all will be great.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## Colin (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome hugsta  congrats mate. The one in the second pic looks sensational.

Maybe this will spark more interest in MD's which I reckon are a really underated python. I wish I had of put my MD pair together this season (bugger it) but will be having a go with them this coming one now for sure. I want some cool morphs too :lol:


----------



## Australis (Mar 24, 2008)

Hugsta,

Any new photos.. ?



hugsta said:


> Will get some more pics after they have had a couple more sheds.
> Cheers
> Daz


----------



## hugsta (Mar 25, 2008)

Will endeavour to get some next week. A little bit busy this week. If I can find a suitable enclosure to display him in, I will take him to the Mac Herps Show this weekend and maybe one of his siblings so those that are going along can have a look for themselves.


----------



## m.punja (Mar 25, 2008)

the word granite keeps jumping to mind. Great looking carpets Daz, havn't seen any I like this much in a long time if ever.


----------



## m.punja (Mar 25, 2008)

erm i mean, meh, not that special, ill give you fifty bucks for each of them


----------



## krusty (Mar 25, 2008)

very interesting,i like it.


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (Mar 25, 2008)

I love it. MD's are my favorite python though.


----------



## vs380kw (Mar 25, 2008)

Come on Daz we need update pics


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 28, 2008)

Australis said:


> Hugsta,
> 
> Any new photos.. ?


 

Phots wont do these guys justice.Saw them the other week and was blown away by their patterning. Much more reduced than in the original hatchy photos. Daz you have to bring them to the mac herps show.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 29, 2008)

I will have the MD there on display at the Mac Herps show. Not sure how easy it will be to see her though as she will be in a small URS Terrarium, I just hope she sits where all can see her. She is definately getting better with each shed though.

Cheers
Daz


----------

